# Kommunikation zwischen 2 Programmen



## mattulla (5. Apr 2006)

Hallo,

ich schreibe gerade ein Java-Programm welches zukuenftig mit einem 2. Programm welches auf dem selben Rechner laeuft kommunizieren koennen soll. Die Kommunikation soll in beide Richtungen gehen. Also jedes Programm soll sowohl Nachrichten empfangen als auch schreiben koennen. Das zweite Programm welches spaeter mit meinem kommunizieren soll gibt es noch nicht. Ich moechte mich auch noch nicht festlegen in welcher Programmiersprache es einmal geschrieben wird. Um grundsaetzlich zu zeigen das die Kommunikation funktioniert werde ich wohl ein kleines Dummie-Programm (wohl in C#) welches mit meinem eigentlichen Programm Kommuniziert.

Hab leider gar keine Ahnung wie ich so etwas umsetzen kann, waere daher fuer jeden Tipp dankbar. Super waere natuerlich wenn jemand ein kleines Beispielprogramm hat oder einen Link kennt wo so etwas beschrieben ist.

Danke
mattulla


----------



## AlArenal (5. Apr 2006)

Also nen Link zu ner Beschreibung, wie man mit noch nicht vorhandenen Programmen kommuniziert, habe ich nicht 

Mach die Kommunikation über Netzwerk vie XML-RPC oder SOAP. Da gibts Libraries für alle nur erdenklichen Programmiersprachen.


----------



## personenkult (5. Apr 2006)

Würde auch TCP/IP vorschlagen. Die Daten kannst du in XML verpacken.


----------



## mattulla (5. Apr 2006)

danke erst schon mal fuer die schnellen Antworten!

hab mir diese SOAP-Geschichte mal angeschaut.....wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe muss ich dafuer einen Apache aufsetzen. Naja das wollt ich eigentlich nicht......gibt es da vll noch andere Moeglichkeiten die ohne die Installation eines extra Servers auskommen?


----------



## AlArenal (5. Apr 2006)

Nein musst du nicht, weder für SOAP noch für XML-RPC. Klassischer Einsatz ist womöglich ein Webservice über JSP/Servlets, aber ob du Apache XML-RPC oder Apache Axis nun aus ner Anwendung oder ner J2EE-Umgebung heraus einsetzt, ist deine Sache.


----------



## Guest (5. Apr 2006)

CORBA oder einfach Sockets und ein eigenes, total abgefahrenes Protokoll.


----------



## AlArenal (5. Apr 2006)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> CORBA oder einfach Sockets und ein eigenes, total abgefahrenes Protokoll.



Ich schieße mit Kanonen auf Spatzen und du willst mit CORBA direkt noch ne Interkontinentalrakete hinterherjagen?


----------



## Guest (5. Apr 2006)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Anonymous hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tja, unsichere Zeiten. Bärtige Männer lauern überall.


----------

